# 842-26519 48" Snow Thrower Attachment for FF18



## Boottmills (Aug 25, 2016)

Hoping someone may be able to point me in the right direction. I am looking for parts for this snow thrower. I know that it was originally manufactured by Haban, who is out of business. Wondering if anyone knows where parts may be available now?


----------

